# Buying squid jigs



## Peril

A few months ago I bought a Yozuri shrimp hunter and snagged it first outing in Middle Harbour. Then on my recent trip to Akuna Bay, one of my Yamashita jigs was tied to the rod that went overboard and my other Yamashita jig had a broken tow point (methinks some idiot cut it with his braid scissors).

So it was time to buy some new jigs. Never been happy with the range of models or sizes available in the tackle shops, and with a view to buying some quality Japanese jigs (the Japanese leave the rest of the world for dead when it comes to squid appreciation) so I scoured the internet. Lots of stuff out there claiming to be the bees knees, some of it very gimicky, but not a lot of good Japanese jigs.

Ended up checking http://www.plat.co.jp - the internet side of a Nagasaki fishing store. Some good brands and models, but not the size #2.5 that I was looking for. Resigned myself the #3.0 and ordered two Yozuris and two Daiwas in a range of colours.

Next day I got an email from Harada-san saying that he was out of stock with the lures I had ordered and offering to recommend a selection. I took his offer but explained my size requirement. The next day he came back with some photos of jigs in #2.5 from Marukyu FishLeague and Daiwa (note that another of Marukyu's brands is Ecogear). I ended up buying five for AUD90 including postage. More expensive than from the shop in Japan but a good price by Aussie standards (probably $25-30 each if you could get them).

They arrived today. Oooooh, they look good. The Daiwa one has rattles and bearings that move back and forth to give it different attitudes when rising and falling. The FishLeague ones (Egilee Dartmax) are designed to dart, looking like a fleeing bait. Don't know if they'll catch me more squid but I feel good right now


----------



## Jake

They look great Dave. It will be good to hear how you go with them.


----------



## simond11

Hey Dave
Those squid jigs look great. For being at the bottom of the food pyramid, squid are quite finicky. Go figure! Once you find a squid jig that works, then stick to it. Singapore has quite a few Japanese jig brands, but I must say I have approached the whole "squid jig" caper half-heartedly. I know they are the best bait, etc, but they can sometimes be very fussy. I thought that sometimes you can use those jigs that are unceremoniously inserted inside a fish and used as a jig. Sometimes the *capricious **calamari* will go for them more than the squid jig.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## OutbackDee

Man those things are quality jigs. They look like they are worth the $$$. Cant go past the Japanese's fine appreciation of squid 8)


----------



## Davey G

can I put my order in for some fresh calamari now please? I'm sure you'll be braining the local squid population in no time with your new jigs!.

Now....no dropping them overboard!  :roll:


----------



## JT

Peril said:


> Ended up checking http://www.plat.co.jp, the internet side of a Nagasaki fishing store.


Nice looking squid jigs Dave. I am determined to catch squid this year and so are keen to know how they go. One thing I note is that the URL above isn't recognised on the web. Can you confirm that the URL is right Dave?

Cheers. John.


----------



## Peril

Try it now John - dumb parsing had included the comma.

BTW, he doesn't have a huge range on his website. If there is something you want email a request. He has excellent prices on high-end rods and reels too. Postage was airmail and cheaper than US postage.

If you want some more details on the jigs I bought just PM me.


----------



## onemorecast

Nice looking squid jigs Dave.

Last summer I started chasing kingies more seriously so I also tried to learn how to catch squid too. Now I actually like squid fishing nearly as much as going for the pelagics. I bought lots of different types of squid jigs and by late spring I was catching 4 or 5 squid relatively regularly (the kings not nearly so good though) mostly on the Yo Zuris and the little Yamashitas.

I made the mistake of putting some scent on a few of the yo zuri jigs and toadies and some other little yellow and black fish tore the cloth to bits. So this summer I'm going to try some of the other odd cheapie jigs to see how they go.

If you (and anyone else) want to have a squid session sometime maybe we can go out and throw a variety at them and see what works, when and where.


----------



## Peril

Eric,

Top idea mate. I want to improve my squidding both for a feed and for bait. The wife will smile everytime I bring home fresh squid and the kids just love it tempura style.

I figure the only way I'm going to get better is by specifically targeting them. A few trips with one rod and nothing but jigs are in order. Happy to try anywhere but preferably not the harbour if we are to eat them. Just name the place and time.


----------



## JT

Now we're talking. This is a great idea and I would love to learn how to catch the little blighters. I am definately interested in joining in  Are the Yozuris and Yamashitas the go as far as lures or what? I am lead to believe that using crappy jigs are not a good idea as the squid are quite sensitive little guys. Can anyone confirm this?

JT


----------



## Peril

John, my learning from all the reading I've done is that the better quality jigs are definitely the go. I've done OK on Yamashita (Green #2.5 in particular) and lost my only YoZuri too quickly to rate, but they definitely have a good reputation.

Just got to find some time to do this. Maybe the weekend 16/7 or in the days immediately after Christmas - I'm off work for two weeks


----------



## onemorecast

Dave,
Maybe Pittwater might be a go. There's plenty of grass and kelp around on the western shore. Also Scotland Island has some good spots too.

Cowan Creek also is supposed to hold loads of them but I've had no luck there though I am going to keep trying as it is so close to me I plan on quite a few trips down after work this summer.

It might need to be a few weeks yet as I found out today that I have to have some surgery on the knee in about 10 days. Sort of need that for the Hobie  But maybe in the 2nd half of the month for sure.

JT 
As for good squid jigs, I just don't know. For as many people I have heard say that Shrimp Hunters and Yamashitas out fish others 3-1 or 5-1, I've heard others say that the cheapie Kmart that are 3 for $10 work just as well.

I've caught more on better jigs, but that may be because I've used better jigs more often. In my short time squid fishing however I do tend to believe if you find squid and they are keen, they'll take nearly any jig. I had one going for a prawn last week. I threw in the cheapie jig in that I keep on the hand line he was on in a matter of seconds. That's why I'd like go with some others and see what works as I want to get better at squidding.


----------



## OutbackDee

Check out the way the pros haul squid - Crickey :shock:


----------



## onemorecast

OutbackDee said:


> Check out the way the pros haul squid - Crickey :shock:


They are some keeeeeeen squid! 

Though that more like harvasting than fishing. Any idea where that's from?

Also Kraley I agree with you on the ink in the water. In fact on the stink boat if they foul the water I turn the pump off until I'm done in that area as I don't like to pump the ink back where I'm fishing for squid.

For some fish I think the ink is an attractant though as I've dipped pilchards in ink from the bait table and it seems to almost supercharge the bait, at least on a couple of occasions anyway


----------



## OutbackDee

The you tube description mentions Newfoundland which i believe (according to google :lol: ) is in Canada.


----------



## justcrusin

Gday Peril,
Had a look in BCF yesterday arvo the only squid jigs they had were from surecatch called the suresquid for $2.50 each.
The packet says tournament grade but for $2.50 each i doubt it.

Cheers Dave


----------



## ms

peril i have a few ecogear ones got them from pro catch he sad he doesn't sell many in qLD but sells more down south they are one off the best jigs i have seen.tommy


----------



## Peril

onemorecast said:


> Cowan Creek also is supposed to hold loads of them but I've had no luck there though I am going to keep trying as it is so close to me I plan on quite a few trips down after work this summer.


Eric, have you tried the large ribbon weed bed on the port shore upstream of the marina? The weed was exposed at low tide yesterday so it would be more of a high tide spot, but I can't believe that so much weed could exist without squid about, unless the water isn't salty enough


----------



## Guy

Dave
we had squid follow the sps yesterday on top of that flat above the boatshed.
Almost any of the weedbeds at the top of the bays in the other parts of the system will have squid, usually about 10-15cm long in the body.


----------



## onemorecast

Dave/Guy,

That's good to know, I'll give those flats a try. I knew there was squid at Bobbin Head but wasn't sure how much further back up the creek I could find them.

I think I'd have to time the tides though as I do think it gets pretty shallow up ther near low tide.

BTW Got up this morning at 5:15 started to load change of clothes into car and the rain started. Slept in until 8:45


----------



## vuki

In my opinion the yozuri squid jigs outfish the cheapo ones. But on some days they will take anything.

One day, i was slowly retrieving my gulp sandworm in about half a meter of water over complete sand, and i had 2 huge squid follow it, they both played around with it, i jiggin it up, but i couldnt hook onto there tentacles with the single hook.

I still havent tried putting stimulate on the jigs, anybody found that it helps?

And has anybody used those flashing jigs, or are they a waste of money?


----------



## driftr

im very interested in how you guys go, i've never caught squid on line before..


----------



## fish_for_me

picked up a bargain today at a mart. yo-zuri squid jigs (greatest squid jigs ive ever used) were marked from $25-30 down to $15, i picked up 5 of them and took them to the counter and she said to me, "that will be $10 thanks." You little rippa! 5 yo-zuri squid jigs, all size 2-2.5 (perfect for around mentone/beaumaris) and $10 for the lot of them.
Dunno how the lady at the counter could have stuffed up the price so much, but i was happy!


----------



## Peril

Outstanding value. Looking for a squid report this weekend


----------



## troppo

I have never caught a squid but love to eat em, so I have followed this thread with interest. Let us know how ya go.


----------



## vuki

if your using mono line, just tie the line straight onto the jig. I fish it kind of like soft plastic's. I often just cast out into the current, then just jerk the rod up, then let the jig sink back down and repeat. I've also caught a lot of them by simply just trawling.

Also you can try casting out, then just retrieve it in slowly and give the rod a few jerks, just try anything i guess, you can even just drop it over the side of the yak on a handline while you fishing for something else.


----------

